# Είσαι κουκλάρα ν' ανοίξουμε το μύδι; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!



## Theseus (Apr 21, 2012)

Under με την καλή έννοια [slang.gr] I found the following snippet. i am confused by the change of person. What does it mean?
'You are a dummy when we open mussels. Naturally I speak with the best intentions!'? Has it got a more sinister meaning?:s


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

This shows why we should use the commas for the vocative. This should be:
Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να κάνουμε αυτό και τ' άλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah, the missing commas again.... :) It should be: Είσαι*,* κουκλάρα*,* ν΄ανοίξουμε το μύδι; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!! or, better still, Κουκλάρα, είσαι ν΄ανοίξουμε το μύδι; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!

E, pretty one! How about some [...put any filler here, from showing a stamp collection to shellfish eating... :)]? Of course with the best intentions! --which, of course, he doesn't have. ;)

Συγγνώμη Νίκελ, δεν είδα το δικό σου.

_Κουκλάρα_ is not a dummy, Th., but a rather gorgeous girl.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...put any filler here, from showing a stamp collection to shellfish eating... :)]



_Etchings_ in English.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etching#.22Etchings.22_clich.C3.A9


----------



## Theseus (Apr 21, 2012)

Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να κάνουμε αυτό και τ' άλλο; 
Meaning 'Are you for us doing this and that'? What exactly does the idiom ανοίγω το μύδι mean? Thanks, N.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 21, 2012)

Can't it mean a female dummy in a tailor's shop?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

_Ανοίγω το μύδι_ doesn't have any special meaning here. You could use virtually anything, since the meaning is clear regardless of the wording.



Theseus said:


> Can't it mean a female dummy in a tailor's shop?


Yes, but then it's just _κούκλα_, never _κουκλάρα_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

I can easily imagine _mussel_ being used with its slang meaning, though I don't know which sense is the good sense.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> I can easily imagine _mussel_ being used with its slang meaning, though I don't know which sense is the good sense.
> :)


Hmmm, yes. :) But...

Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να βάψουμε αβγά; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!
Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να πάμε για ψώνια; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!
Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να δούμε το σίριαλ; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!
Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να γυαλίσουμε τα ασημικά; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!
Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να καθαρίσουμε τις παντόφλες; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!
Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να τηγανίσουμε το παγωτό; Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!
Είσαι, κουκλάρα, να λαρδήξουμε το μπριτζικλόνι (both nonexistent words, Th.); Με την καλή έννοια βέβαια!!

etc.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

...
Hmmmm, yes, but the mussel imagery is spot on (or rather _bang on_ in this case) in this suggestion to open the clamped mussel; "in the good sense" hinting that they would enjoy it (with a touch of "no offence" there). 

In any case, I think it's a bit more descriptive and straightforward than etchings, stamps and such, closer to "choking the rabbit", or _polishing the knob_ (not the same act for the latter, but it's graphic too). Btw, A wizard's staff has a knob on the end, as Nanny Ogg would cackle.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

κούκλα doll, mannequin, tailor's dummy, pretty woman etc. 
κουκλίτσα small doll, cute and petite woman, girl (affectionately) 
κουκλάρα pretty woman
As you can see Theseus, the diminutive and the augmentative can have slightly different meanings, not related to size.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> As you can see Theseus, ...


Που σημαίνει, χωρίς το κόμμα: «Καθώς μπορείτε να δείτε τον Θησέα, ...». :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

Είμαι υπερκομματική.


----------

